# The Pope's Death and the Supression of the True Gospel



## Mean Old Man (Apr 1, 2005)

James White has written a brief (and In my humble opinion, good) article on his blog in which he discusses how "badly understood" the gospel message is amongst evangelicals (and others) and how this truth will rear its head as the Pope's legacy is discussed publically.

http://www.aomin.org/index.php?itemid=317


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 1, 2005)

ooooooooooooooooh that's some bold truthful statements by James White. I am looking forward to see him suffer for it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 1, 2005)

I remember reading that today. I thought about posting it but figured someone else would.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## turmeric (Apr 1, 2005)

How can you be so unloving and divisive? Do you realize how many people are Roman Catholic and LOVE the Pope? He was such a nice man! ...and so on, I can hear it all now, I've heard it before. We don't want to scare these people away by seeming to be mean-spirited, etc. Where's that "barfy" emoticom when I need it? I know!... There!


----------



## Shane (Apr 2, 2005)

At least there are a few of us that still stand for the true gospel.


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 2, 2005)

thank you


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 2, 2005)

The guy is brave!

He needs brothers' prayers


----------



## D. Paul (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> ooooooooooooooooh that's some bold truthful statements by James White. I am looking forward to see him suffer for it.



What do you mean you are "looking forward to see him suffer for it."? Do you mean you personally like watching James squirm or do you mean simply you anticipate a negative response from others? Why would YOU want to see him suffer?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 3, 2005)

Well, this morning during the sermon I said essentially the same thing that James wrote and received a hearty, 'AMEN!' from the entire congregation. I wonder how others fared?


----------



## pastorway (Apr 3, 2005)

I preached the first part of a message on Hebrews 9:27 titled "After Life" - it tied in nicely with Resurrection Sunday last week moving into a look at what happens after this life for all men (Heb 9:27), believers (2 Cor 5:1-11), the lost (Luke 16:19-31) and we will conclude by examining what happened to Jesus after He died (Matthew 27:45-50; Mark 15:33-37; Luke 23:39-46; John 19:28-30 (John 10:17-18, voluntary death); and of course 1 Peter 3:18-22).

Used to open the message were comments about the reality and certainty of death as exemplified for the world these last few weeks between Terri Schiavo and the Pope.

I did spend a few minutes on the reality of what the Pope believed (in his own words of course) and refuted this with the gospel of grace! The inevitable conclusion was that yes, unless God extended HIs grace and John Paul repented and placed his faith in Christ alone for salvation then he is in hell.

Phillip

[Edited on 4-3-05 by pastorway]


----------



## pastorway (Apr 3, 2005)

thinking about this, and listening to the coverage about the Pope, the _solas_, the word "alone", sure mean a lot!!!

Phillip


----------



## crhoades (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> I did spend a few minutes on the reality of what the Pope believed (in his own words of course) and refuted this with the gospel of grace!



Pastorway,

Would you mind sharing the part above? I would like to see direct quotes of his.


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Slippery_
> ...



Purhaps he meant that James will suffer because some people out there will be offended and thus want to shout at him. Tell you one thing, here in Hong Kong there was a pastor who wrote in the MILDEST way how he disagree with one or two Catholic creeds in an electronic Christian newspaper, right in the following weekly, he got a reader wrote him back an article saying, also in a very mild way, that he has misundertood the creeds. That reader was actually from the other Catholic website aimed at promoting unity among, what they call, the "Christians".


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 3, 2005)

.....in Hong Kong, if James is here saying the same thing in his website, he will definitely have to suffer. Slippery don't have to "look forward to see him suffer", he will definitely see him suffer.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Slippery_
> ...



I am expecting he will suffer for it, not that I will enjoy it. I wrote it in that manner so as to bring forth cynicism of what will happen.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by pastorway_
> ...



starting a new thread in the quotes forum.

PW


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 4, 2005)

Headlines of news papers here in Hong Kong are occupied by John Paul's death. The most respected Chinese newpaper Mingbao even uses 6 pages on John Paul. You can see the world is loving the Pope(s) more and more.


----------



## john_Mark (Apr 4, 2005)

Have any of you listened to Dr. Mohler on this subject? I transcribed part of what Mohler said on my blog http://reformatabaptista.blogspot.com and he did not hold back the truth. I wonder how much MSM time Drs. White and Mohler will get? Or anyone who holds their (our) view?


----------



## Mean Old Man (Apr 4, 2005)

For those interested, White has followed up on his previouos comments (with audio from his Sunday Sermon).

http://www.aomin.org/index.php?itemid=323


----------



## Mean Old Man (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> thinking about this, and listening to the coverage about the Pope, the _solas_, the word "alone", sure mean a lot!!!
> 
> Phillip


----------



## Mean Old Man (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john_Mark_
> Have any of you listened to Dr. Mohler on this subject? I transcribed part of what Mohler said on my blog http://reformatabaptista.blogspot.com and he did not hold back the truth. I wonder how much MSM time Drs. White and Mohler will get? Or anyone who holds their (our) view?



Mohler was on Dobson's _Focus on the Family_ program entilted _In Memory of Pope John II_, along with a couple of Roman Catholics. Both Mohler and Dobson made it a point to state (in a very guarded and mostly general sense) that they have some problems with certain doctrines of the RCC. But that was about it. The show was actually devoted to singing the praises of the former pope's legacy, particularly his conservative moral stand and how he stood along side of all conservative Christians against Communism and in holding and protecting certain conservative moral values. Niether Mohler nor Dobson proclaimed that the former pope was received into Heaven (as some prominent evangelicals have). Dobson, however, did refer to Roman Catholics as brothers, while Mohler only made a reference to having Roman Catholic friends. Dobson also commented on how he and Colson were the first Protestants to ever speak at some RCC building (they were obviously addressing a political issue, on which conservative Catholics and Protestants agree). 

Personally, I feel that this is very similar to the kind of thing White is talking about. Here are two prominent evangelicals, who obviously see a problem with the RCC and the Papacy; yet they both choose to highlight and sing praises to JPII's morality and conservative values. I don't necessarily disagree with any of Mohler's or Dobson's comments concerning the former pope's accomplishments. But are these really the kinds of statements evangelicals should be making right now? Should Christians devote their time to publically honor the moral qualities of false teachers? It seems a little strange to me.

[Edited on 4-6-2005 by Mean Old Man]


----------



## Average Joey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> Headlines of news papers here in Hong Kong are occupied by John Paul's death. The most respected Chinese newpaper Mingbao even uses 6 pages on John Paul. You can see the world is loving the Pope(s) more and more.



That is surprising to me that even in China people are loving the pope.Is it in just Hong Kong only or in the rest of China also?


----------



## Average Joey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mean Old Man_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by john_Mark_
> ...



Oy Vey!Dobson is such a nice guy.Too nice!He is becoming the new type of ecumenical arminian dispensationalist Christian we are dealing with today.The pope dying really pushes this movement.

[Edited on 4-6-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## Poimen (Apr 6, 2005)

More evangelicals speak well about the pope:

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2005/114/21.0.html


----------



## Average Joey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> More evangelicals speak well about the pope:
> 
> http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2005/114/21.0.html



Scary stuff!


----------



## Mean Old Man (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mean Old Man_
> ...




Interestingly, White brought up this same program and made similar comments concerning Dobson's stand (or lack thereof) on his 04/07 blog.

http://www.aomin.org/index.php?itemid=336


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 7, 2005)

I have to say that I think James White has done an excellent job in dealing with the death of the Pope. I have listened to the sermon he delievered last Sunday and he didn't back down an inch. It was great. His debate with Doug Wilson on if Catholic are saved was good too.


----------



## BaptistReformer (Apr 15, 2005)

I read White's BLog everyday... but I wrote him after he gave Mohler a pass regarding his Dobson appears. I was extremely dissappointed with Mohler. I was not at all surprosed by Dobson, but Mohler left me with my jaw hanging. I specifically decided to spend the thirty minustes listening to the show I usually run away from because Mohler was going to be on. But he wimped out. I commented on this at great length in my blog. 

I also think you shoudl check our Steve Camp's stuff. He has some great thoughts in a blog post called "Waking Up in Perdition" Check it out here. www.a1m.org


----------

